# Mount Snow 11-16



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2013)

Kicked off the '13-'14 season today with about 4hrs of turns with my kids and friends!

The thermometer in my car read 38 as I pulled into the parking lot just before 8 and there was hardly any wind!

Loaded our 1st bubble of the year just after 8 and soon there after started lapping the only open route from the summit - Cascade to Canyon. The snow was a very nice machine groomed packed powder which softened to a spring surface (read as HERO snow!) as the morning progressed.  I was very impressed with the amount of snow they made this past week! For an opening weekend, they trail width was greater than usual and while the natural terrain of the hill was still plentiful and fun to turn on they had managed to get all the water bars filled in which made it easy to get some speed up.

After a mid morning "feed the kids" break. We took the shuttle from the main base area over to Carinthia (they haven't played "connect the dots" with the snowmaking from the summit on over to Carinthia yet) and boarded Nitro Express. The open route there was Deer Run to The Gulch and then back to the lift. They had about 15 features on Gulch ranging from rails to boxes to a hip spine and 1 jump (maybe an 8-10 footer) at the bottom - the crew lapping Gulch (my almost 8yr old son included) seemed quite happy with the set up!

About 11, the snow was starting to get a bit sticky on some flatter sections and my son and I headed back over to the main base area (you can ski from Carinthia to the Main Base area via Long John) to find my daughter who was skiing with some of her race team friends. 

One more lap off the Bluebird and we were done about noon with the GPS on the Mount Snow App showing 11 runs, about 16 miles traveled and about 15k verts. Not a bad first morning out! Would of loved to ski more, however evening plans back home in CT just weren't going to let that happen today

Just a great day to be on the hill sliding on snow! Felt more like March or April 16th weather wise than November 16th! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## vcunning (Nov 16, 2013)

Logged on to the Mount Snow website this am and looked at the Summit webcam.  If you were wearing your yellow jacket, you were famous for 30 seconds.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2013)

vcunning said:


> Logged on to the Mount Snow website this am and looked at the Summit webcam.  If you were wearing your yellow jacket, you were famous for 30 seconds.



Unfortunately the only visible yellow on me this morning Vince was my goggle lens! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## vcunning (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll look for you in your Patriots Starter Jacket tomorrow


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeff summed it up nicely.  Runs earlier in the AM were nice and the temps were pleasant. Not many people on e hill either. Ironically, we didn't see Jeff, but did chat with his daughter and friend. My wife and I had a great day on the hill. Looks like today may be a bit softer and slightly foggy.  It's awesome to be making top to bottom turns this early in the season in SoVT.  

A couple pics from the summit yesterday morning.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Jeff summed it up nicely.  Runs earlier in the AM were nice and the temps were pleasant. Not many people on e hill either. Ironically, we didn't see Jeff, but did chat with his daughter and friend. My wife and I had a great day on the hill. Looks like today may be a bit softer and slightly foggy.  It's awesome to be making top to bottom turns this early in the season in SoVT.
> 
> A couple pics from the summit yesterday morning. View attachment 9534
> View attachment 9535



Glenn, from what I gather when you saw E and her crew is when me and D were over being park rats! (You know after all that I needed to work on my switch attack of the dragon box with a mute 3 landing of course!  ) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## laxski (Nov 17, 2013)

How are the base depths would they make it thru this rain and warm weather.Heading up next weekend and see colder weather mid week,any chance of trail expansion or just rebuilding base depths


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2013)

laxski said:


> How are the base depths would they make it thru this rain and warm weather.Heading up next weekend and see colder weather mid week,any chance of trail expansion or just rebuilding base depths



Given what I saw on the hill yesterday and looking at the forecast which should have snowmaking temps back by Monday night/Tuesday - they'll be fine!

They'll resurface 1st, which especially along the Cascade/Canyon route won't take too much time, and then likely look to get Deer Run/Long John from the summit down to the top of Carinthia going as the 1st expansion priority.

Over at Carinthia, my guess is that they'll take some extra time resurfacing and building depths on Gulch so they have more snow to push around for more and bigger features. If they go into expansion mode at Carinthia traditionally Nitro is next in line for some fan gun love! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeff,
We missed the moover, so we took the car over to Carinthia.  Driving in ski boots is always interesting.  

Today was soggy n foggy. Blah.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome to hear you guys getting some days in!  Think the North Face could open in November this year?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Awesome to hear you guys getting some days in!  Think the North Face could open in November this year?



If mother nature is cooperative with a good run of cold weather, then YES!

They've got a solid base down on what's open, so the amount of time for they'll need to resurface on the main mountain won't be too great, then once they've used their air supply to get Deer Run/Long John open from the summit down to Carinthia,  it wouldn't surprise me at all if the air then gets sent to the North Face and either Freefall or Chute (depending on which one they feel like targeting 1st this season) along with River Run to get the North Face open fairly soon on their roll out list


----------



## Euler (Nov 18, 2013)

I was there Sunday with my son.  Spent the day with him as he made the transition from asking to riding.  Man, it's amazing how fast kids learn!  He was carving on his new board within a half hour!  Conditions were soft, wet, and foggy.  Then place was fairly deserted, skiied on to the canyon lift every time, no waiting.  Coverage was good...a few brown spots and a few narrow sections, but it skiied great.

I was on my first time out on a pair of wateas I picked up at the Killington ski/skate sale in October. They seem great...i've been skiing on an old pair of Atomic beta rides that were pretty stiff so the wateas seem real playful in comparison. can't wait to try them out in some bumps and trees.

I was going to try to find some azers, but there was no WiFi in the main base lodge.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2013)

Glad you made it out Euler. My wife and I weren't there too long Sunday. But we did ski.

I found that the wifi will work in the Main Base if you sit over by Cuzzin's. If you're more towards the rest rooms, the signal won't come through. 

Things don't look too bad on the cams this AM. I imagine they'll be able to get things open again for next weekend after some cooler temps.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm actually really liking the long range forecast through Thanksgiving.  Once we get to the colder air tomorrow, it's looking like they should be able to make snow the vast majority of time all the way through to Turkey Day   Plus while I was taking the Moover over to Carinthia on Saturday, there's plenty of water in Snow Lake just waiting to be converted into snow! 

As for the wi-fi in the base lodge, my Droid was picking it up on Saturday over in the tables in-front of the bag check room


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice ! I've yet to see the bubble lift in action but I did see it at the Ski and Snowboard Expo on the show floor. Sweet looking ride up


----------



## arik (Nov 18, 2013)

I was there saturday, it was real nice, not too crowded.


----------

